# How much did your hav's coloring change?



## tarheelbaby1 (Aug 5, 2016)

I have an 11wo puppy who is off-white with an apricot tinge to his years. Love his coloring. I'm curious how much the coloring of your havs changed from puppyhood to adulthood? My parents terriers and shih tzu all lightened considerably (losing most of their dark spots). Did your near-white havs stay light or develop deeper coloring? So curious how his coat will turn out!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

With puppies that start nearly white, they typically stay very similar when they get their adult coat. If the ears are sable, they can lighten a lot. (BTW, the color PATTERN on your pup is called "extreme parti") But your puppy's ear color APPEARS to be clear red rather than sable. If that is the case, his ear color will probably stay the same or similar. It could even darken a bit, as that is not uncommon in reds.


----------



## Kmarla (Aug 10, 2015)

Our Gracie is a red sable parti. She'll turn a year old Sept 3 and her colouring hasn't changed at all from puppyhood. The only change I've seen is that she's developed pigment spots in her skin, which is common.


----------



## tarheelbaby1 (Aug 5, 2016)

krandall said:


> With puppies that start nearly white, they typically stay very similar when they get their adult coat. If the ears are sable, they can lighten a lot. (BTW, the color PATTERN on your pup is called "extreme parti") But your puppy's ear color APPEARS to be clear red rather than sable. If that is the case, his ear color will probably stay the same or similar. It could even darken a bit, as that is not uncommon in reds.


Thanks! Yes, his fur is white all over except for the ears, which are a very light peach/apricot color (reddish). Look forward to seeing how he changes as he grows.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Tucker is a sable and has gotten a lot lighter. Still has a lot of the dark in his back but we lost the black tips with the puppy cut. Once he gets full adult coat we will let him get a bit longer His chest and legs and head really lightened up. We wish he would have stayed like the middle (on the rug) picture but it is what it is and he is never short of any cuteness comments and refusal of petting when he is out in public. :laugh2:


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

This is him yesterday after a spa day!:laugh2:


----------



## tarheelbaby1 (Aug 5, 2016)

M&J said:


> This is him yesterday after a spa day!:laugh2:


He's gorgeous either color! What a stunning guy.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Charlie's coloring is a lot like Scout's. As a puppy Scout had apricot coloring on his ears, face and scattered throughout his coat. His coloring has not changed. Truffles was a dark chocolate and now is milk chocolate. &#128522;


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Just found a picture of Scout when he was at the breeders. Looks a little like Charlie! &#128522;


----------



## tarheelbaby1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Heather Glen said:


> Just found a picture of Scout when he was at the breeders. Looks a little like Charlie! &#128522;
> View attachment 123330


He does (maybe a little more "apricot"). Wow, he's turned into a gorgeous adult. I can only hope that Charlie is as handsome! :grin2:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Charles looks like he will have a thick coat like Scout. His apricot color did deepen. Scout's mom is red and sire apricot sable. Here's one more puppy pic of him with some of his siblings. He's the big one in front! &#128522; Much lighter then...


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

OOPS...I meant Charlie!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Adorable💕


----------



## tarheelbaby1 (Aug 5, 2016)

:surprise:​


Heather Glen said:


> Charles looks like he will have a thick coat like Scout. His apricot color did deepen. Scout's mom is red and sire apricot sable. Here's one more puppy pic of him with some of his siblings. He's the big one in front! &#128522; Much lighter then...
> View attachment 123338


Heather, that looks so much like our Charlie! Wow!


----------



## tarheelbaby1 (Aug 5, 2016)

The genetics of the Havanese confound me. Charlie and his brother are cream with apricot tinged ears. Their two sisters are black and white parti. The mom is solid black and the dad is silver. Not sure how that happens!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Charlie is adorable! They both have the same little sturdy body type. 😊 The four girls in Scout's litter were all red. The three boys were cream with apricot.


----------



## Starrynightnf (Mar 13, 2015)

Finn just turned 3 on Aug 5th. This is him at 9 weeks and at 3. His chocolate parts have lightened a lot! And his eyes went from bright green to brown.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Finn is a cutie pie! Our other fur kid Truffles lightened up just like Finn, although she was a solid dark chocolate as a puppy.


----------



## seesawhavanese (Jun 17, 2015)

Here's our Mochi. Her colour has lightened a lot. 10 weeks on the left, and her current picture at 10 months on the left. Her black tips on the ears and tail will go if we cut them.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Here's Rudy as a puppy and now. He lightened up a lot.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Here's Rudy now.


----------



## Starrynightnf (Mar 13, 2015)

Heather Glen said:


> Finn is a cutie pie! Our other fur kid Truffles lightened up just like Finn, although she was a solid dark chocolate as a puppy.


It always amazes me how light they can get!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

How do you post more than 1 picture? I had to separate my message with Rudy's pictures. Kept trying to post two pictures and only 1 would show.😳


----------



## tarheelbaby1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Wow, the transformations are amazing! I guess we live in suspense as our puppies grow. The mystery just adds to the fun of having a Havanese!


----------



## tarheelbaby1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Lisa T. said:


> How do you post more than 1 picture? I had to separate my message with Rudy's pictures. Kept trying to post two pictures and only 1 would show.&#128563;


Lisa, I have been able to drag and drop one photo from the folder view into the "file upload" box and then drag and drop another.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

No matter what color he is, after a year, I know he will grow super handsome than before.


----------



## erinshea (Jan 13, 2016)

When we got 3 month old Bailey she was black with white around her mouth, white lower legs and paws, and white tail tip. She is now one year old and is velvet black, her white mouth is streaked with copper, her lower legs and paws are freckled with black, but her tail tip has remained white. She's still as cute as can be. I think the color change enhances her character.


----------



## tarheelbaby1 (Aug 5, 2016)

erinshea said:


> When we got 3 month old Bailey she was black with white around her mouth, white lower legs and paws, and white tail tip. She is now one year old and is velvet black, her white mouth is streaked with copper, her lower legs and paws are freckled with black, but her tail tip has remained white. She's still as cute as can be. I think the color change enhances her character.


I love all the patterns Bailey has going on. She's so unique (and pretty)!


----------



## erinshea (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisa T. said:


> How do you post more than 1 picture? I had to separate my message with Rudy's pictures. Kept trying to post two pictures and only 1 would show.&#128563;


You have to post from a computer to attach more than one photo to a post. On a tablet or phone, it only lets you attach one.


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

tarheelbaby1 said:


> I have an 11wo puppy who is off-white with an apricot tinge to his years. Love his coloring. I'm curious how much the coloring of your havs changed from puppyhood to adulthood? My parents terriers and shih tzu all lightened considerably (losing most of their dark spots). Did your near-white havs stay light or develop deeper coloring? So curious how his coat will turn out!


I know this is an old thread, but I enjoyed looking at the pictures a lot, and I had a similar question, so I thought I'd revive it instead of starting a new thread.

Mayzie's color is not changing uniformly. It seems like the sable would change all at once, but as you can tell by the pictures, it's like some of it is turning dark dark brown to black while some of it is staying that ash-colored sable. Is that normal? I know sable dogs change the most, but I expected it would at least all change the same.

Also, if you look at the 2 pictures showing her (un-brushed!) head, it's like her ear is turning 4 colors: black then silver then sable then tan. If you look at the picture in my signature, you can kind of tell that her feet are off white when compared to the whiteness of her nose and chest.

I would love to hear predictions for what she will turn out to look like, whether that be pattern or color or anything else. I am curious whether the gray will stay or whether it will turn to silver...whether the black on her face will change...and I thought parti pattern usually meant 3 colors, but is there a term for a dog who has 4? I am just so curious how it will turn out. I could be patient, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I think you should just tighten down your cap and enjoy the ride as far as Mayzie's color change is concerned. Take lots of pictures to share so we can enjoy the show with you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I would GUESS that, genetically, she is some version of sable, though only DNA testing would show you that for sure. How much, or even HOW she will change is really impossible to know. If she has relatives who are similar in color, that might give you a clue. But basically, she is a very unusual color.

As far as "parti" is concerned, it is not a 3 color pattern. It is a color-plus-white pattern. Kodi and Panda are both black and white partis, but you can have sable and white partis, chocolate and white partis... Mazie would probably be considered a sable irish pied, because of the pattern of her white. (Sort of the pattern you'd expect to see on a Border Collie... White on feet, face, chest and tail, and sometimes a collar)


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

I just love the sables........just love all the colors and how they change.


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

krandall said:


> I would GUESS that, genetically, she is some version of sable, though only DNA testing would show you that for sure. How much, or even HOW she will change is really impossible to know. If she has relatives who are similar in color, that might give you a clue. But basically, she is a very unusual color.
> 
> As far as "parti" is concerned, it is not a 3 color pattern. It is a color-plus-white pattern. Kodi and Panda are both black and white partis, but you can have sable and white partis, chocolate and white partis... Mazie would probably be considered a sable irish pied, because of the pattern of her white. (Sort of the pattern you'd expect to see on a Border Collie... White on feet, face, chest and tail, and sometimes a collar)


I guess I will just have to be patient as Pucks said...I am not wishing her out of her puppy years...I'm just so darned curious! 

Using terms like "Irish pied" exceeds my knowledge level, but thanks for giving me something to Google.  I am learning a lot here, and I really am grateful.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Typically, color change starts around the eyes. If you look at the color just around her eyes, it is likely that's how she will end up all over. If you take a peek at the photos of Mario in my gallery, you will see he was VERY dark as a puppy, but by a year old, his coloring was all the color his eyes were as a puppy. It's also a lot more typical of sables and golds to change colors than blacks and even true chocolates. Mario changed quite a bit, but Nino shows zero sign of silvering.


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

You guys are going to get tired of me and all of my questions. Thanks for all the support you have been!

I have a new theory on Mayzie's hair. I have looked really close, and brushed her back half a lot, and I think there is something medical going on. I think she is just losing a lot of hair, and the only hair remaining in those patches is the long, silky black-tipped guard hairs that come from her being sable. I think if those fell out, she would be bald underneath.  She has a lot more thick, wooly puppy hair on her rump and back half where she appears more normal light brown/puppy sable. But the black has started to appear right on the base of her tail on her back, and I looked closely, and she just has very thin hair there, as if the fuzzy puppy hair has fallen out and only the long black-tipped hairs are remaining. 

I think I will take her to the vet and talk to them. Maybe she has a thyroid problem? Or some weird skin problem? Or maybe it's allergies, though she only scratches a normal amount like puppies do. She doesn't chew on her feet a lot or scratch an abnormal amount. She is already on a grain-fee good food, which I feel good about. 

I will let you know what the vet says, and if you have any words of wisdom, I am (as always) grateful for them!

ETA: Here are the pictures. I was VERY up close, which is why it appears more dramatic than in the videos I have posted, plus I think she is losing even more hair than a few days ago. Also, I was shining a flashlight on her on the first one so that it would appear more clear, but the others (where she's giving me the stink eye for disturbing her nap!) are just up really close in natural light (or a camera flash perhaps).


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Never too many questions here! 😊 Mayzie looks like she has a very thick coat like Scout. It can't hurt to check with the vet, but maybe she is just losing her puppy coat? I don't remember any hair actually falling out on my two. It looks like Mayzie might eventually be the lighter color all over. Truffles first starting losing the dark chocolate color at the neck and it slowly spread over months. It will be interesting to see how her coat color changes. She has beautiful eyes!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, it's hard to have any good guess about what's happening from the photos. But I'm always in favor of checking with the vet if you are concerned. I'd rather learn that it was nothing than wait too long on something important!


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

I took Mayzie to the vet today because of her scratching, and it really is remarkable how much hair she has lost just in the last week (it was about a week ago that she was at the vet's for an immunization). However, she has lost hair on her front legs and chest too, so the puppy pyoderma they diagnosed her with is probably not related to the color change questions I have asked. Oh well, patience is a virtue, and I will just keep watching and waiting.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

You were smart to get to the vet right away. Our first Hav started losing hair very gradually when she was older and I attributed it to old age. She had many regular trips to the vet (once a month) due to other health issues, but the vet did not pick up on the hair loss until I pointed it out. (Her tail was the worst.) It turned out to be her thyroid.

As far a color change, Tux (our second Hav, was born black and white with gray around eyes. The black is changing to a dark gray brown color but the white is absolute. His skin color is pink where the hair is white, but his skin is light grey where the hair is darker. Look at the skin color and the color of hair at the roots. I'm still a novice (only had two Havanese), but I think the puppy coat goes at around 8 months to a year. 11 weeks seems too young. Also Tux never scratches. The only time he scratched was when his ear got infected. 

Mayzie is a color conundrum. Maybe her surname could be "Rainbow". It will be fascinating to see how she changes. Keep us posted!


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Is that Tux in your username photo? What a cutie!! The white hair on his chest is so puffy! 

I am considering asking the vet to check her thyroid when we return in a couple of weeks for her rabies shot. Hopefully it won't be the issue!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Yes. That is Tux. He will be 8 months old tomorrow. He only weighs 6 pounds but I could fit two dogs inside that fur. I attached his 7 month photo pose. I will pray that Mayzie will be okay. Getting a jump on health issues is a good way to go. Nancy


----------



## June (Jul 25, 2016)

*Rosie's Color Change So Far...*

Here is Rosie at 8 weeks and now at 10 months. Like others, amazed at color change. Not sure if there will be more changes? Have loved seeing everyone's photos! Sorry one of mine is sideways.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Tux and Rosie are just adorable!!!


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

I love the pictures of Rosie's color change! Pictures of changed colors are the most interesting pictures, I swear!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Cute pups! The color change is amazing...here's some pics of Moxie. Just lost her in June, 15 years old...


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Moxie was an adorable Hav!


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

She was beautiful! How fortunate to have 15 years with her! I bet you miss her; I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh she was beautiful!😇


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss...Moxie looks like a little love bug! We lost our first Havanese Sparky at 15 yrs. old too.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Thank you! I'm so sorry for your loss of Sparky. It's been so hard, lost Moxie and then sent my daughter away to college. But I am very happy to have found Bowie! His grandfather was Moxie's dad's brother, if that makes sense. So Bowie has some of Moxie in him! He still has some "big paws" to fill ? Here's pictures of his color change, he's 13 weeks now. Sorry that some of the shots are cut off, couldn't figure out how to avoid that.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Bowie looks just precious.😍 So nice he has a little Moxie too! I have a feeling that little one will be keeping you busy!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks! He really is something else, he can be quite the little demon!


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

I wanted to show some pictures of Mayzie currently. As I said in another thread, after 3 or 4 visits about her scratching, she was finally diagnosed with sarcoptic mange. I believe she was losing hair in her undercoat which was confusing me into thinking she was undergoing some sort of color change adding black to her coat. Now that she is farther into her treatment, her hair color looks weirder again, but at least I know why. I think when all is said and done (maybe a year), she will have approximately the same color face and her body will be primarily gray or white. It is still too early to tell, but I'll show pictures if anyone wants to guess along with me. 

The first picture of her scratching isn't really helpful except to show that although the mange has made her lose some color around the top of her eyes and her ears have been shaved, the rest of her face has been mostly spared, thank goodness!

The second picture shows where her undercoat is still present on her rump, is missing except for the black-tipped hairs on her middle, and where everything is missing the top and white is coming in.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Mayzie is still as cute as ever! 😊 It won't take long before new hair begins to grow.


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Love all the cuties on the board! 
I find the wide variety colors of the Havanese breed and how they change so fascinating! 
Loads of color changes going on over here! After some golden blonde & cream coming in in different places, 
my red sable girlie is currently going back to red on the new growth.
My daughter was out walking her on a windy day and it was really apparent, so I grabbed my camera and let the wind do the work!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Mayzie is so adorable even with everything she's going through...I'm looking forward to seeing her in her full coat!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Whata_dog ~ how old is your pup and what is her name? She's so pretty!


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Whatadog, your dog is beautiful!! How exciting it will be to see that gorgeous red come in!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Beautiful girl! Love that red. 😍


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

My hav at the breeders:
(At the time Lucinda, now Luna)








Still at the breeders (1 month old):








The first day at our house (3 monts old):








4 or 5 or maybe 6 months:
















First haircut (9 months):








1 year:








1,5 years:








Now (1 year, 7months):









Sorry for the bad quality pictures


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Adorable. Love all her color changes.


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

She is a trycolor in her passport.... she doesnt really look trycolor too me...

Poslano z mojega SM-G800F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Those were fun to watch!! Luna is so pretty! I love comparing the first picture when she was born to the last one at 1.7 years old. The one of her at 4,5 or 6 months kind of made me sad because my Hav is that age, and for a lot of medical reasons, her coat can't be as full and beautiful, but the older ones gave me hope! Havs are so pretty!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Yesterday our little wild girl was three years old! Had time flies...


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm just loving seeing everyone's pups! There's nothing better than a Havanese!


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

Maistjarna said:


> My hav at the breeders:
> (At the time Lucinda, now Luna)
> 
> 
> ...


New picture of Luna when her fur is cut realy short:


----------



## Rascal's mom (Apr 5, 2017)

tarheelbaby1 said:


> Thanks! Yes, his fur is white all over except for the ears, which are a very light peach/apricot color (reddish). Look forward to seeing how he changes as he grows.


My Rascal is the same color :smile2: breeder told me he will stay white and his ears could get lighter but no drastic color changes otherwise. He's adorable!!


----------

